# My Aquatic Garden



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

Lost a fish today - http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/hospital-section-12/lost-betta-6456/

So I ended up spending a lot of time looking at my aquatic garden tonight to make me feel better, and realized that I haven't posted pictures of it yet. So here it is, tell me what you think -





































There's at least 20-25 different types of aquatic plant in there, thanks to some trades, April's recent sale and some very generous BCA members. Very BIG thank you to everyone who's shared some part of their aqua garden with me

P.S. - can anyone tell me what the silver fish are? they are ~ 3" long, some faint stripes (5 i think), look like some kind of barb i am guessing?


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow looks really good so far, Can't wait till it fills in a bit more. When you come get the wisteria I will throw in some other plants so you can fill it in a bit in the back if you would like. You wanted ramhorns, do you also want some pond snails??? 
Sorry to hear about your betta. You did what you knew and what you thought was best. It is hard to figure out what diseases our fish have and the best coarse of action for their treatment.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) I can also contribute some wisteria and ramshorn once my leg heals!~

And the silver fish?

you mean the barred danio?
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Danio&species=%5Bpl%5Dsp.+%27TW01%27%5B%2Fpl%5D&id=1348


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah looks like a Danio of some sort.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice tank. What is the plant in the front bottom center of picture 1? (just to the left of the moneywort)


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

I would say it is either Ludwigia Inclinata "Cuba" or Pogostemon Stelatta Eusteralis.

There is something about plants and aquariums that makes me enjoy as well, at any levels. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

it looks identical to my Pogo, on the top at least... mine continues the leaves all the way down the stem


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

looks good. nice assortment.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

love your tanks...especially the peppered cory!


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks all. But no one commented on the ADF, one of my favorite members of this tank 

Don't think these fish are danios i looked at some giant danios yesterday and my fish are larger and don't have the same pattern / coloration. Thought it might be a 5 barred barb but doesn't look like those either... I will try to capture them in a breeder box for better pictures

@TomC - Not certain I got that plant from another BCA member, but I always thought it was Tonina B. (Thanks again for the moneywort by the way!)

Lost the tiger barb yesterday, not sure why yet but i guess when its your time to go...


----------

